# HAGRS 09 Report: Odds and ends (*PICs)



## Steve Stockham (Jan 2, 2008)

The Heart of America Garden Railway Show 09 was this last Friday and Saturday. In another thread I posted pictures of some of the layouts that were there. This thread, I thought I'd post some pics of some of the other things that were going on. Friday was a slow day as most of the kids were back in school but Saturday was much better attended. I was gratified to see RLD Hobbies, St. Aubin's, G Scale Junction as well as Hartland Locomotive Works, Missouri Locomotive Works, Eaglewings Ironcraft, Bronson-Tate, Train-Li, Michaels Custom Woodcraft and Kiddman's Farms just to name a few off the top of my head.

The modeling contest had some really nice entries! My personal favorite was the Ozark RV (which took 1st in "Whimsical" and 2nd in "Best of Show") I apologize in that I don't have the names of the winners to go with the pictures other than Jim Carter (pimanjc) who took 2nd in "Kitbashing" with his hospital cars. Bubba will have to help me out when he gets the chance. Oh yes, a _big_ thanks goes to Bubba and everyone that helped out with the modeling contest! It was my first experience entering anything and it was an enjoyable one! 

The winning entries ranged from Class A Climax's (live steam!) in the Kitbashing to a complete largescale train made out of Leggos in Whimsical! Two buildings in the Buildings category also won 1st and 3rd in Best of Show! Well, someone else will have more details so on to the pictures:
































































Here is a beautiful winner in the "Weathering" category:










Here is the 1st place in Buildings and also Best of Show:










3rd place in Best of Show:










1st place in Kitbashing:










Jim Carter's 2nd place finisher in Kitbashing:










3rd place in Kitbashing:










1st in Whimsical and 2nd in Best of Show:










Some other entries (I'm not sure if they were winners or not but they were nice!):



















And last but definitely not least, it wouldn't be a "Garden" Railroad Show without the plants!


----------



## StanleyAmes (Jan 3, 2008)

Steve 

Thanks for posting. Sounds like all had a lot of fun. 

Stan


----------



## gscaleisfun (Jan 14, 2008)

I thought I would give a promoter's point of view to the show. 

First, I want to thank Steve and all of the others who came to the show. I hope many pictures and comments get posted to the forums. 


We all had a lot of fun. I know there are a lot more large scalers out there that didn't make it to the show. I will tell you and I hope many others do also. You missed out. There is always so much to do and so little time to do it in. I couldn't do this show without the help of many people who have shown there support for a Garden RR show in the midwest. 

This is not easy to do. After three years, I ( and others ) are still trying to figure out the right recipe in advertising, people, vendors, and sales to make the show a success and something that will last for years to come. Everyone who knows me will tell you that I'm not doing this to make money. I admit that someday I hope I do. I do it for the love of trains. 

I'm committed to keep this show going. I am also convinced that this will be the hardest show to build in regards to a large scale show. the population base is not as dense as the east and west coast. Therefore people have to travel longer and have more expense to get to the show. I think it is worth it. I need your help to get others on board. Any ideas. 

The dates for next year show will be June 26 & 27. that's a Saturday and Sunday. I do other shows in the country and I have had so much fun at all of them. i know many many people have just as much fun. 

The people that come need to spread the word and get more people coming. I have the vendors support. I need to get more people. 

Thanks again. 

David Roberts


----------



## Trains (Jan 2, 2008)

Steve,

Thanks for all the pictures. Could not make it at the last minute.


----------



## Robbie Hanson (Jan 4, 2008)

It was indeed fun--good to meet ya Steve!


----------



## pimanjc (Jan 2, 2008)

Steve,
Thanks for the pictures.. You need to post a picture of that wonderful steam loco kitbash you did for the contest, too. When you do, be sure to detail the changes you made to it.

JimC.

PS. Garden Railway Gizmos also was a vendor. Claudia and her store are from Wichita. This is her first HAGRS as a vendor.


----------



## Steve Stockham (Jan 2, 2008)

Would you believe I don't have one? I didn't get a shot!


----------



## R Snyder (May 12, 2009)

Steve,
Thanks for posting the pictures. I enjoyed visiting with you at the show. Looking forward to seeing you at Marty's


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Heres the MLS booth. 
many of us thought someone else had what ever stuff for the booth. 








Michael tried to man the booth. 
Hes holding my copy that I share in my clinics.
I'd be glad to store a banner or something for the booth. 

PS
I must have missed a bunch of MLSers, Bubba and I talked about different folks he ran into and I did not.


----------



## blattan (Jan 4, 2008)

David, 

Thanks very much for organizing and promoting the show. The Mesa Grande crew had a great time!!! 

I note that for 2010 HAGRS will be on June 26 & 27, a Saturday and Sunday. Your flyer for 2010 SEGRS shows April 30 & May 1, a Friday and Saturday. Are those dates correct? 

Bert


----------



## Manco (Jan 5, 2009)

I too wanted to thank David for putting on the show. I've seen first hand what it takes to organize an event of this scope and it's not easy! 

I got to talk with some seasoned guys who were very liberal with their helpful knowledge. I don't remember his name, but the guy who put together the Mesa Grande layout was extremely nice and let me pick his brain for a while. I also found some great deals on some items I've been shopping for. Will be marking my calender for it next year Lord willing. I didn't get to meet Marty which was a shame. I arrived as his last clinic was still going on, but by the time I found the clinic tent (read: stopped getting "sidetracked" by all the pretty trains) it was over.


----------



## Madstang (Jan 4, 2008)

I also want to thank David and his wife for putting together such a great show! They sure know how to throw a feast!

I talked soo much I was a little horse!

I also want to thank Michael and his wife Sharon as the both of them helped me so much and I could have not have done everything as smooth if they had not helped!

I am looking forward to next years show as I am sure it will be even greater!

Bubba


----------

